# Big Cedar unit #2017



## bccash63 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a 2 br on hold for my kids spring break 09'.  I believe this is a cabin 6/6
Has anyone stayed in or near this unit? How did you like it? thanx ahead of time--Dawn


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 20, 2008)

bccash63 said:


> I have a 2 br on hold for my kids spring break 09'.  I believe this is a cabin 6/6
> Has anyone stayed in or near this unit? How did you like it? thanx ahead of time--Dawn




Dawn,

The specific unit you're asking about is located in the "old" part of the Big Cedar resort.  The best thing for you to do at this point is to give it back... just be sure and send me a pm right before you're about to do it though.  Ok?

 

Thanks.


----------



## cjareed (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Dawn, 

I have not stayed in unit 2017. However, I have stayed in a cabin 2 doors down unit 2015. I have also stayed in cabins 2021, 2022, and 2011.  These are two bedroom cabins with a living room/dining room in the center. The master bedroom has a whirlpool tub. The kitchens are small and in with living/dining combo. They have a deck with grill and table and 4 chairs. The second bedroom has a shower with multiple heads ( although my guests have said the shower heads hit in the wrong spots).  There is a stack washer/dryer in the cabin. Stone fireplace in the living room. The biggest problem I have is there is not enough seating in the living area. One sofa bed and one chair, very close for 4 adults.  

The cabins are wonderfully rustic, with stuffed deer, fish and usually a racoon on top of the kitchen cabinets.  Hardwood and tile floors, like going to an upscale old camp.

I have never gone with anyone but adults, but if I can answer any questions -- just ask.  We generally go about 4 times a year to Big Cedar.  I guess you could say we love it !

CJ


----------



## Glynda (Jun 21, 2008)

*Going..*

We're taking my 86 year old Mother to Big Cedar for a week in late July. I've forgotten the cabin number. Truthfully, I'm at a loss about what we're going to do and why I even booked it.  As a Bluegreen owner I just read so much about Big Cedar that when I was about to lose some points and could actually get it, I went for it.  

We're not really interested in shows.  I don't hang out at pools.  No one fishes or golfs.  Hmmm... what ARE we going to do?

What my mother does love is to ride through the mountains.  She also loves farmer's markets. Can anyone recommend some scenic day trips?


----------



## Greg G (Jun 21, 2008)

Glynda

JLB should have several suggestions.
For a day trip try Dogwood Canyon Nature Park  (Lampe MO.) 
Pretty scenery
http://www.dogwoodcanyon.com/


Greg


----------



## Hophop4 (Jun 21, 2008)

Glynda said:


> We're taking my 86 year old Mother to Big Cedar for a week in late July. I've forgotten the cabin number. Truthfully, I'm at a loss about what we're going to do and why I even booked it.  As a Bluegreen owner I just read so much about Big Cedar that when I was about to lose some points and could actually get it, I went for it.
> 
> We're not really interested in shows.  I don't hang out at pools.  No one fishes or golfs.  Hmmm... what ARE we going to do?
> 
> What my mother does love is to ride through the mountains.  She also loves farmer's markets. Can anyone recommend some scenic day trips?





There is also the Branson Scenic Railroad Tour that goes around the mountains and hills.    

And don't forget shopping, shopping and shopping


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 21, 2008)

Glynda said:


> We're taking my 86 year old Mother to Big Cedar for a week in late July. I've forgotten the cabin number. Truthfully, I'm at a loss about what we're going to do and why I even booked it.  As a Bluegreen owner I just read so much about Big Cedar that when I was about to lose some points and could actually get it, I went for it.
> 
> We're not really interested in shows.  I don't hang out at pools.  No one fishes or golfs.  Hmmm... what ARE we going to do?
> 
> What my mother does love is to ride through the mountains.  She also loves farmer's markets. Can anyone recommend some scenic day trips?



Glynda,

First, Dogwood Canyon offers bicycle trips (rentals) through some of the most beautiful country you'll ever see.  Hills, waterfalls, wildlife, etc.  They also offer a tram for the non-bikers. 

See if you can rent a boat on Table Rock and view one of the most beautiful lakes you'll ever find. 

And then drive out to Eureka Springs for one of the most beautiful drives...well, you get the picture. 

I'll second the Railroad tip also, also very nice.

And for food, stop at the College of the Ozarks in the big building in front of the campus.  It is fantastic!


----------



## Glynda (Jun 23, 2008)

ace2000 said:


> Glynda,
> 
> First, Dogwood Canyon offers bicycle trips (rentals) through some of the most beautiful country you'll ever see.  Hills, waterfalls, wildlife, etc.  They also offer a tram for the non-bikers.
> 
> ...




Thanks for all the suggestions.  They sound good.  Except for biking.  
Hubby loves trains and boats.  Mother loves views and shopping.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 23, 2008)

*thanks*



Greg G said:


> Glynda
> 
> JLB should have several suggestions.
> For a day trip try Dogwood Canyon Nature Park  (Lampe MO.)
> ...



I appreciate the link.  Have saved it.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 23, 2008)

*Shopping*



Hophop4 said:


> There is also the Branson Scenic Railroad Tour that goes around the mountains and hills.
> 
> And don't forget shopping, shopping and shopping



I never forget shopping!!!


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Glynda said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.  They sound good.  Except for biking.
> Hubby loves trains and boats.  Mother loves views and shopping.



You're welcome.  As I mentioned, Dogwood also offers a tram ride through the grounds.  

The day trip to Eureka Springs will offer plenty of shopping opportunities (antiques, crafts, etc) and provides a nice scenic drive.

Big Cedar will be a minimum 20 minute drive if you want to go anywhere inside of Branson.  One other item I forgot to mention is the dinner cruise on the Showboat Branson Bell.  You'll have a nice tour of the lake PLUS entertainment wrapped into one package.  It's located almost halfway between Big Cedar and Branson.  

http://www.showboatbransonbelle.com/


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 16, 2009)

I will be checking in March 27th--was looking online and there are so many shows.  Which one or two are a 'must do'? It will be 2 adults and 2 children ages 10 and 13.  We have already decided on Dogwood canyon and will check out Silver Dollar City on the 29th(only day they are open that week).
Forgot to mention--have never been to Branson before. thanks, Dawn
Also, I realize the weather will limit some things--but the kids are off school that week for break


----------



## klisow (Jan 16, 2009)

I am arriving that same day with my 3 children too(15,13,11).  We will be staying in one of the lodges, in 2317/18.  We have been down here at this time of the year before, and the weather has been 'iffy', but anything is better than Minnesota.

We are going to Silver Dollar City on the 28th and 29th.  I checked the schedule and they are open both Saturday and Sunday.  We are buying our tickets through www.reservebranson.com.  They have buy the first day, get the second day free pass.  We did this when we were there a few years ago, and the kids really enjoyed it. the nice thing about the 2 day pass was we didn't feel like we had to be there when it opened, and it gave us to to really take in the park.   We've been to a lot of amusement parks, and this is one of my favorites due to it's character.  If you can...you may want to do the cave tour that is at the park, my kids really enjoyed it, and it's part of your admission.

One show that my children absolutely love is the "Haygoods."  They are an extremely talented family, and appeal to all ages.  There are 7 brothers and 1 sister.  My daughters fell in love with them, and want to go back this year.  They will be doing a show on the 31st and the 2nd of that week.  

There are so many other shows that are great to go to.  It's just a matter of preference.  We plan on doing Dogwood Canyon too.  I have never been there, but heard it is beautiful.  In addition, we will go down to Branson Landing.  It was being built last time we were there, and it's another destination to go visit.

The rest of the time we will be staying around the resort.  We figure there is plenty to do there too.

Some other places to visit that are free are the fish hatchery, and the College of the Ozarks.  We went to those last time, and my family enjoyed both.  

If you find anything else good in the area, please post, as I would be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 17, 2009)

Klisow--the Haygoods were on my list of 6 shows I have narrowed it down to.
       Have done the Dixie Stampede in Myrtle Beach and Pigeon Forge so will not see that one.  Have you ever stayed at Big Cedar before?  I see you own at Christmas Mt/bluegreen.  My sister and I are driving from WI--so even 'iffy' weather will be better than what we leave.  My husband is staying in WI with our 18 yr old who has varsity baseball practice/scrimmages over the break.  Stop in and say 'hi' if you want.   My dad may drive from Indiana and join us for a few days--otherwise it will just be me, my sister, and my two youngest children.  Thanx for the info,  Dawn


----------



## klisow (Jan 17, 2009)

bccash63-  I will be heading down alone with my 3 children, and possibly one additional teen friend.  We will most definately stop by, as I will probably need some adult sanity.  I would also like to see the cabins.

You can't go wrong with the Haygoods.  What other shows are you considering?  I am booking the Haygoods now, as my children really want front row tickets.

Yes, we own at the Dells, and love it for little weekend get-a-ways.  We live right off the Wisconsin boarder, outside the twin cities.

The drive down there is not bad, just not very scenic.  Hopefully we will have decent weather.  

Feel free to stop by and visit us too.  

Kathleen


----------



## cjareed (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok - If you have not been to Big Cedar Wilderness Club before, you need to check out Big Cedar's website.

www.bigcedar.com

then go to the activites drop down and select brochures and pick the month you will be there (March & April). These are probably not online yet, but will be about a month ahead of time. This site also shows all of the other activites at Big Cedar, not just the Wilderness Club. This is what they are charging the $5 a day fee for (not just the daily cookies).

We are going the first week of February and again on March 27 - both times staying in cabins. However, we are just 2 adults - so I really cannot recommend any thing for kids. The cabins have wood burning fireplaces with unlimited free wood delivered each day to the cabin. The lodges have gas fireplaces. Also, ask the cookie lady to put you down for extra cookies each day. They will mark their sheet for this (no extra charge). 

They lodge does have scavenger hunts, and Wilderness Club has a huge indoor swimming pool in the clubhouse.

Let me know if I can answer any questions or check out anything while we are there in February for you.  

We have gone in March before and it has been snowing. We are only two hours south in Bella Vista and always know that we might not be able to get to Big Cedar in January, February and March, because of the weather.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 17, 2009)

I STRONGLY recommend SIX and Pierce Arrow.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank-you, I have read about the 'cookie lady'.  I just hope Dogwood Canyon will be open when  we are there.  According to there website it says they are closed for storm repairs and hope to re-open 'early spring'.  The shows I had narrowed it down to included SIX but not Pierce Arrow--so I added that , thank-you for the suggestion.  I was also considering --Amazing Pets, Grand Jubilee and Hamner Barber Variety show as they all had a 'family pass' price.
My son is 13 and my daughter 10--has anyone seen any of these shows?  thanx for the info,  Dawn
Also, Big Cedar did not have March activities posted yet so I will check it in a few wks.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 18, 2009)

bccash,

I didn't notice that you had kids... We've seen the Pet's show, and we thought it was ok - our kids were older though. Younger kids may enjoy it more. 

Now knowing you have kids, I do recommend SIX and Pierce Arrow even more. They play a style of music that the kids will enjoy - pop country as opposed to the old-time country style. Shoji is another highly rated one around here. 

Now, if you want the kids to really have fun at a show... then you've got to book a magic show or two! We've seen Kirby and it was great.  I guarantee they'll really enjoy that more then the Pets show.

We've got a cabin booked for Spring Break also (I think March 20). Seems like the TUG members will be well represented during the last few weeks in March at Big Cedar! We usually enjoy the walking around the resort and the canoe/boating that they have there. We bring the Wii with us and have fun with that as a family, along with board games and cards. We also play tennis and enjoy horseback riding.

I appreciate Dogwood Canyon a lot. However, it's a little expensive... especially if you're renting a bike. Haven't really thought about what else we're going to do. If I hear about anything else going on, I'll try and remember to post it here.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 18, 2009)

ACE2000--thanx for the info--I've removed amazing pets from my list of possible shows and added Kirby.  Dawn


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 24, 2009)

I leave Friday morning.  It looks like Dogwood Canyon is still closed.  Silver Dollar City is only open on Sunday.  Anybody have any more info on what they would recommend for Spring Break activities for families in the area.  Thanks again, Dawn:whoopie:


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dawn,

I didn't take time to re-read the whole thread... but, you know at least a couple of the outdoor pools are heated - correct?  There's quite a bit to do at the resort (swimming,miniature golf, horseback riding, canoeing, hiking, planned resort activities, etc.)

Here is what's funny... we stayed in #2017 this past weekend!  We had to cut it short due to our schedules.  We cleared out yesterday, so it'll sit empty for a few days... maybe they'll let you check in early that morning.  You can tell them you knew the previous occupants.


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 24, 2009)

ACE2000--thanx for the info--we may do that if we get there early--Dawn


----------



## akp (Mar 24, 2009)

*Big Cedar spring break*

Hi, Dawn.  I was in unit 2013 last week (my spring break), so just around the corner from where you'll be.  

You will be walking distance from the playground and the indoor pool at Brushey Creek clubhouse.  You're in a great location.

Last week we had fabulous weather and could swim in the (heated) outdoor pools.  The new one is open as of last week and is beautiful.

I can't add anything about shows because we didn't do any - there is plenty to do around Big Cedar for us.

Enjoy.

Anita
Enjoy your trip!


----------

